# Sytner Audi - Reading.



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone thinking of using the Sytner Reading dealership may want to do some research into the recent bullying of a teenage mechanic with mental health issues.
Setting someone on fire and locking them in a cage is not acceptable.
The apprentice in question went on to commit suicide.

Won't be buying another Audi. Ever. Might even sell the one I have.


----------

